# If you eat at Subway



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

If you love subway sandwiches, watch your bill carefully. I've been having problems at multiple locations here and there. They have been consistently trying to over charge for sandwiches, especially if you don't buy a meal. I finally actually sat down and calculated what they did to me this time, and unfortunately I was in too much of a hurry to keep fighting with the woman. Here's the letter I just sent to the customer service office: By the way, when I say "this store" in the letter, they had you fill out the address in a different part of the form:

Hi,

I'm concerned about this store overcharging for sandwiches. I ordered a Chicken Parmesan Sandwich with extra cheese.

First the woman (whose name I did not get) tried to charge me almost $11 for it. I told her it was not supposed to be that much and she "corrected" the price. The bill ended up $9.80

So...if you subtract the 50 cents for the ATM fee, it ended up $9.30 for the sandwich and tax.

The sandwich was listed at $6.96 and the extra cheese was 50 cents, so the total price of the sandwich was $7.49

The difference between $7.49 and the $9.30 I was charged is $1.81, or roughly 24%. I shouldn't be paying 24% tax on a sandwich?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG< funny you post this - I have this very problem alot at my Subway here. kinda strange, heh??


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It has happened to quite a few people I know also. I'm starting to think it's intentional. I've had it happen at multiple Subways, and usually catch it, but how many people don't ever notice?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They stopped using the stamps to "Create a equal charge for all customers." I guess that is what they consider a equal charge. LOL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL yeah, no kidding. The worst part was, that I bought a sandwich there about 2 weeks ago (same order) except that I added chips and a large drink. I only paid 10.45 including the ATM charge. Well let's see....10.45-.5 = 9.95. 
So for 15 cents less I don't get chips and a drink?!?!?!?! I wish I had my old recipt from that visit, I'd go wave it at the manager.
For that much I could go get lunch at Dennys and have it brought to me with drink refills. Geesh.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

For that much you could buy a loaf of bread, pack of lunchmeat, and pack of cheese. Enough for a week of sandwiches.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

No kidding. I usually cook and eat at home, but was in a hurry today. I had an extra class stuck in the middle of when I usually have lunch. GRRRR.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank god you are talking about being overcharged. I finished a subway sandwhich not 5 minutes ago and thought you were going tell something horrible like the chicken wasn't really chicken.....................


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Luckily I don't like Subway one little bit!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll keep an eye out when I go eat there.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

subway...ohhhhhhhh *dribbles* lol, i will watch my back next time i go there


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I never go to sandwitch bars, why not make it yourself? 10p for a role and some salad and ham from Asda. How hard can it be?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

:withstup: Ditto here. Although I don't know about the price thing....it is different here...I have no clue how much a pence is (or a pound if that is what you are talking about  ) I probably don't even spend that much though because I use home-made bread, lol.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

At least you know that pounds and pence are a British currency are unlike some Americans.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm gonna watch out for that since we got a Subway in Walmart thats where I usually eat on lunch break. Sometimes I feel overcharged but never really look to see if I am.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm in england and my local SUBWAY is wicked, it's quite new, the people are friendly chatty and the prices are CHEAP! I'm a veggie and a large sandwich there, which is pretty healthy is cheaper than some fatty veggie burger at some other restraunt. Go Subway!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually Walmart is another place you have to watch the prices on the shelves vs the price they ring things up at. Its hard to keep it straight as a shopper anymore seeing how the stores seldom price individual items. I have also caught them several times with mispriced items at the register.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya we have a big problem with that especially when we comp other stores prices often it wont ring up right, same thing with same product different upc. We constantly get yelled at for it but the only thing we could do it scan everything at the register because it might scan on our handheld terminals but not the register.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah Walmart has that problem alot, IME. The grocery store I work at has an intersting policy for that. I have never seen one like it before. If it rings up wrong, with the exception of alchoholic beverages and tobacco products, you get it free. No matter how much it is. Even if it is over a hundred dollars. Needless to say the stuff doesn't ring up wrong much at all. I think if walmart and other places addopted that policy too it would happen a lot less frequently. Besides it would be nice when it did ring up wrong to get stuff free  lol jk.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I work at market/sandwitch and prepared food shop/caterer as a summer job and i ring stuff up wrong alot  but it's usualy like i tax something that shouldn't be taxed or i forget to tax. But you can't beat the perks, all the food and drinks there is free to me (but not too much lol) . I've never been to subway, I'm a quiznoes person myself


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

we have a policy that if it is i think $5 or less you get it for free if not $5 or less you get $3 off your purchase. But this is never told to the customer!!! But it is a policy


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

SUBWAY SUCKS, I like QUIZNO'S


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My problem with it all is that any store charging too much for an item is committing some kind of fraud or larceny (theft). If you state a price as a certain amount, then charge more, it isn't legal...trust me. There are laws about that.

All you can charge is what was posted on the sales tag plus the tax in your area. I wouldn't mind so much, but the only time I have had problems with Subway on pricing is when I do not order a full meal. If I order a meal I get the correct price, if I don't order a meal I get overcharged. It's blatant profiteering...and not good. 

If you want to pay 80 cents to a dollar extra a sandwich...go ahead. But I don't. Check your receipts...they're playing a money game, and unfortunately for them, I caught on.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, IMO just another reason to eat at the local mom and pop sandwhich shop. I realize Subway and others are usually located all over and in convenient locations, but the locally owned shops play far less pricing games, and you typically get a better, fresher sandwhich. 

I don't know about other areas, but here, if you go into Subway for a steak sandwhich, you get a premeasured amount of steak (weighed out like it was dope) that is precooked and heated back up in a microwave. The Greek place next door makes it hot on the grill, throwing big handfulls of steak on, and in the end, overflowing the rolll. now that is a sandwhich.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

mom and pop sandwich places have nice people that work at the counter, not just someone that they could higher cheap.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the local restaurants too. Unfortunately, any close to here don't have street parking, and for 25 cents every 6 minutes to park it's expensive to get a space IF you can find one. 

I did get a response from them today. They're looking into it, and will give me my money back plus a 6 inch sub if it was really rung up incorrectly, so we'll see what happens.


----------

